# Gypsum



## hockadays (25/9/05)

Hi guys,

Just wondering where you can buy gypsum or calcium chloride in brisbane. My LHBS dosn't have it. The only place I have seen it is in the gardening section of the hardware store. This doesn't look like it should be in beer..

Thanks Matt


----------



## ozbrewer (25/9/05)

gypsum is gypsum, if you get it from the HBS they would have got it from Bunnings and marked it up a few hundred %

just make sure its pure

another place to look, and probably cheeper is a produce store


----------



## hockadays (25/9/05)

Thank Ozbrewer,

It's not a day off unless of spent $100 @ bunnings!


----------



## sluggerdog (14/10/06)

I was just wondering how much of this stuff should I be using for brisbane tap water? I have been using 1 teaspoon per brew and it seems to increase my eff by around 4-5% but I was wondering if I could use more or if I need to?

Cheers!


----------



## tangent (14/10/06)

look for a chemical supplier and ask for food grade
I bought 5kgs of it  should last for a while.


----------



## Batz (14/10/06)

I would be careful buying Gypsum that's not food grade

Quote

Gypsum. This is an imperative in clay soils, making clay particles cleave together improving friability and drainage. But there's gypsum, and there's gypsum. Geologist Sean Kennedy enlightens us. "Gypsum is a natural product that forms in different geological environments such as dunes or lake beds", and therefore can contain impurities such as sand or clay. It is the ratio of sulphur to gypsum which is important, 94% gypsum to 17.5% sulphur is ideal. The other important aspect is the grain size of the gypsum. The finer it is the more quickly it is effective. It's colour is also an indication of its purity. Gypsum is very pale and more colouration is an indication of impurities. There are standards for gypsum. South Australia recognised 4 grades. Anything below 54% gypsum or 4% sulphur does not count as gypsum. Malcolm looks at three different brands of 'premium grade' gypsum and discovers that two don't live up to their labels.


Batz


----------



## TidalPete (14/10/06)

This is probably in the silly question department(?) but do the chemicals we use to adjust our pH have a use-by date? that is, do they get less effective as they age? Just wondering as I have received a stack of Calcium chloride but it is 5 years or so old.

:beer:


----------



## Screwtop (14/10/06)

TidalPete said:


> This is probably in the silly question department(?) but do the chemicals we use to adjust our pH have a use-by date? that is, do they get less effective as they age? Just wondering as I have received a stack of Calcium chloride but it is 5 years or so old.
> 
> :beer:




As it's anhydrous suppose it would be ok as long as it hasn't turned to brine from absorbtion of moisture Pete. Pretty sure it's used as a dessicant. I've never used it for water conditioning for brewing, wouldn't want to add a chlorite to brewing water.


----------



## hockadays (14/10/06)

Slugger,

I'm on the north side as well and use 1.5 teaspoon of gypsum and just under a teaspoon of citric acid in 30l of mash/ sparge water. Gets the ph of the water down to around 6 to 6.3.

hockadays..


----------



## jimmy01 (15/10/06)

I use Gypusm in all my mash and lauter water. Seems to result in a better mash with less starch and a better conversion. I am on north side of Brissie. I find I need 2.5 teaspoon for a 23l batch. 
1.5 in mash and 1 in lauter.

I get mine from Norm at Brewers Choice at Gaythorne. Brewcraft sell it in small sachets so anyone who has Brewcraft products should be able to get it for you.


Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (15/10/06)

I bought a kilogram of casting plaster from Spotlight (don't know if they exist outside of NSW). The box said non-toxic and suitable for children so I figured it wouldn't kill me if it went in the beer!


----------



## sluggerdog (15/10/06)

Cheers for that guys, I was planning on using calcium chloride today over the gysum, was planning on 1 teaspoon, this sound about right or should I be using a little more, similar to the amounts you are using for gysum.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (15/10/06)

Slightly off topic but relevant, if you have a water report, you can use this online water thingy to work out the correct amount of salts for your water.

linkerino


----------



## Aussie Claret (7/3/07)

Dragging an old thread back to life.

I've run out of Gypsum and haven't used it in the last few batches, so my first question how will not having it affect the beer?

I tried three different HBS locally none have it, I'll be buggered if I'm driving all the way to Brisvegas just for Gypsum, also tried the local pharmacy no luck; where else can I try? Do Bunning really sell the stuff, that is suitable for brewing?

Cheers
AC


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/3/07)

I bought a 1kg bag from bunnings for a few bucks

It was a white bag with masks on there

Seems to do the trick 

Cheers


----------



## /// (7/3/07)

We have food grade CaCl and Gypsum - link

Scotty


----------



## Marmaduke (7/3/07)

this is a very amateur question, but:

a) is there any point in putting gypsum in a kit/extract beer?

B) do you add it to the water before making the wort, or into the finished wort?

(I am nth suburbs of Brisbane too, Alderley to be precise)


----------



## Stuster (7/3/07)

Not a bad question at all, Marmaduke. You could use them with an extract brew, though the main use is for AG to adjust the mash pH. So, for AG, you add it to the water before/during the mash.

If you were doing a hoppy extract brew you could add some to the water before/at the start of the boil. This should give a crisper hoppiness. You'd only need a teaspoon of it or so.

(Disclaimer: I'm an AG brewer and I've never tried this with an extract batch, but it should work like that.  )

Cortez, is it food grade? Probably not, I'd say. Personally, I'd rather just pay a little more (or get it free thanks to MHB  ) and get some from the LHBS that's the pure, uncut, white powder. :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/3/07)

*Be Warned*

Garden and agricultural gypsum can contain heavy metals such as mercury and cadmium

Most of this grade gypsum is scooped straight out of the ground and bagged 

If you are really keen, you can order it by the truck load. The use heaps of up around here


----------



## Aussie Claret (8/3/07)

Sorry another question, if I use the pH5.2 buffer to adjust the mesh water do I need Gypsum?
I thought the reason for adding gypsum was not only to adjust the pH but also to enhance the hop utilisation; should I be sweet just using the pH5.2 buffer?

Cheers
AC


----------



## Ross (8/3/07)

Aussie Claret said:


> Sorry another question, if I use the pH5.2 buffer to adjust the mesh water do I need Gypsum?
> I thought the reason for adding gypsum was not only to adjust the pH but also to enhance the hop utilisation; should I be sweet just using the pH5.2 buffer?
> 
> Cheers
> AC



Hi AC, up to you mate - my ph is perfect (tank water) but i still like the effect of adding gypsum, which I do to most brews.

cheers Ross


----------



## therook (8/3/07)

Ross,

I'm on tank water, how much Gypsum do you add and at what stage?

Do you add anything else?

Rook


----------



## Ross (8/3/07)

therook said:


> Ross,
> 
> I'm on tank water, how much Gypsum do you add and at what stage?
> 
> ...



1 teaspoon to the mash. I also like to add 1 teaspoon of salt to the boil. i add yeast nutrient as well, since the tank water is a little lacking in the yeast department.

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (8/3/07)

Aussie Claret said:


> Sorry another question, if I use the pH5.2 buffer to adjust the mesh water do I need Gypsum?
> I thought the reason for adding gypsum was not only to adjust the pH but also to enhance the hop utilisation; should I be sweet just using the pH5.2 buffer?
> 
> Cheers
> AC



Thats it AC, gypsum is calcium sulphate and the mash ph is dropped because of the calcium but the sulphate is used the help bring out hop character.

The makers of 5.2 still recommend adding water salts as you would normally for flavour additions when adding 5.2 to the mash. Charlie Talley form 5 Star is on one of the brewing network shows talking about their sanitizers but I think there is also a little section on 5.2.


----------



## albrews (8/3/07)

Aussie Claret said:


> Dragging an old thread back to life.
> 
> I've run out of Gypsum and haven't used it in the last few batches, so my first question how will not having it affect the beer?
> 
> ...


----------



## tangent (8/3/07)

I bought 5kgs directly from here: http://www.acechem.com.au/Company.htm

Get in touch, they might post out what you want.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (9/3/07)

Those guys have got everything! 

It's like bulk buy heaven! :super: 



tangent said:


> I bought 5kgs directly from here: http://www.acechem.com.au/Company.htm
> 
> Get in touch, they might post out what you want.


----------

